# PFS advice?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I really like pfs slingshots. I get a fork hit every 10 to 15 shots how should I prevent this? I draw to my ear and with my slingshot forward and a strait wrist. I also shoot gangster and twist the pouch.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

You will probably never stop it there will be longer times between them but unless you can pay 100% attention all the time they will remind you that your human.That's why I shoot gappers now, I don't like surprises.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Watch DGIU's videos. He flips the frame.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This is what I watched


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you for the responses I appreciate it


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Twist & Tweak, that's the answer.

No flippin' necessary. It might unbalance your aim, although it does nothing wrong in terms of fork hits.

I shoot 16mm marbles with zero fork hits. Having a long bandset seems to help, although it's not mandatory.

Cheers...Q


----------

